# E Bikes



## jowwy (31 Aug 2018)

With the upserge in ebikes across the market from gravel, to road, to MTB........are you in favor or not


----------



## Globalti (31 Aug 2018)

Not when I'm sweating up some hill and somebody on an E mountain bike breezes casually past me then turns off a few yards further on as if he only wanted to make a point, no, not in favour.


----------



## JhnBssll (31 Aug 2018)

I think they're fabulous. I'm sure I'll own one at some point in the future  One of my friends owns one and uses it on his commute; he constants reminds me that his average speed is much higher than mine and i happily go along with it, safe in the knowledge his beer gut is getting bigger and mine smaller


----------



## si_c (31 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I think they're fabulous. I'm sure I'll own one at some point in the future  One of my friends owns one and uses it on his commute; he constants reminds me that his average speed is much higher than mine and i happily go along with it, safe in the knowledge his beer gut is getting bigger and mine smaller



Don't care one way or the other really. My Dad has an eMTB, which is great, saves him getting a cardiac arrest going uphill at trail centres.

Plus it makes me feel rather smug when I overtake people on e-bikes going up hill - although being overtaken by de-restricted ones sucks.


----------



## lane (31 Aug 2018)

If they reduce car use and pollution then a good thing. I don't have or need one at the moment but there may come a time in future when it is the only way I can keep cycling and then it will be a great thing for me. In my cycle club we had a person with a heart condition who could only manage steep hills with an Ebike.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2018)

An Orbea Gain is on the shopping list for my partner Rachel. She's a good cyclist and can cycle a fair few miles, however she really does struggle with hills. With a bike like the Orbea it will enable her to enjoy her cycling more.


----------



## winjim (31 Aug 2018)

Absolutely yes, I think they're fantastic and could certainly be part of the solution to the problem of town centre congestion and pollution. If the infrastructure was in place, my wife would buy one; she's not going to ride a regular bike around the Sheffield hills.

Henry at my LBS also pointed out how good they are for children. A kid on an ebike could manage a 30-50 miler so busy parents who don't have time to ride by themselves could go out with the kids and still get a decent ride in.

As.with so much modern stuff we could do with battery technology coming on a bit so they're not so bulky but the chemists will sort that out sooner or later.

And if you don't like 'em, don't ride 'em.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Aug 2018)

Kept at sensible limits then yes I think they are great, even an electric moped is better than another car on the road. I really don't see what there is not to like about them - the most common complaint seems to be a bruised ego.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

If I don't fancy pedalling I've got my motorbikes, so ebikes don't meet any of my needs...at the moment, but when I'm older I may not want to be manhandling large capacity motorcycles, and my knees might benefit from a little assistance. But right now, nah.

For society in general, I'm with Milkfloat. Most car journeys are single digit miles with a sole occupant, so there should be less cars and more ebike on the road. The cavalier manner in which car drivers guzzle resources, create pollution and endanger those around them is criminal, and is making me angrier every day. Ebikes everywhere would calm me down.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2018)

I think yes but unsure as not tried one 
would like to try one for sure


----------



## Alan O (31 Aug 2018)

I don't need or want one now, but I think they're a great thing. Anything that helps people get out cycling (even assisted cycling) when for some reason or another (typically illness, injury or age) they'd otherwise face difficulties - well, I don't see how that can be anything but good.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I really don't see what there is not to like about them - the most common complaint seems to be a bruised ego.


^^^^^^^^^^ In spades


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

I'm not quite sure if it bruises egos? I don't get worried when other motorised vehicles overtake.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm not quite sure if it bruises egos? I don't get worried when other motorised vehicles overtake.


For the sporting amongst us it's tantamount to cheating, although most would cheat if they could win, but what they are cheating or what they could win when just out for a ride is beyond me.


----------



## Lonestar (31 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I think yes but unsure as not tried one
> would like to try one for sure



They are good but not so good in the hands of a loonie.

Not too bothered if I get overtaken by one...as long as they do it safely.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> For the sporting amongst us it's tantamount to cheating, although most would cheat if they could win, but what they are cheating or what they could win when just out for a ride is beyond me.



Ah, I'm about as sporting as Les Dawson, so no sporty ego to get bruised.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2018)

I just can't understand why some cyclists resent them. If an E bike overtakes you on a climb all you have to do is mind your own feckin' business. It doesn't effect you and if it has you frothing at the mouth in resentment then you have issues that need addressing.


----------



## rugby bloke (31 Aug 2018)

I think they are an excellent idea, opening up cycling to those who would otherwise be put off. Also allowing cyclists to continue cycling later into life. There is a lady who commutes on one through our village. It makes me smile to see her breezing up the hill through the village which is a bit test. I guess without the e bike she may not be making the journey.
As for bruised egos - I am overtaken by so many cyclists I'm immune !


----------



## Lonestar (31 Aug 2018)

Hired an ebike Kalkhoff in Thailand a few years back when my fitness was really bad and had a real good time cycling round Karon Beach to Phuket.

I remember Kalkhoff as my second bike about 1980 was a Kalkhoff (non electric) bike.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

Great for those that benefit from them. Personally, I'll stick to conventional propulsion, until some point my back really gives up. They do open up opportunities for those with health conditions. Not so sure of the benefit to healthy folks. One of the lads I go MTB'ing sold his as he got fed up of waiting for everyone at the top of hills - he was fit and healthy though. One fella turned up on a ride on one, and it did make climbing look easy, and he was the only one who got up one particular hill. That was the only time he was any quicker.

One thing I would say, is most of the folk I've spoken too have had reliability issues with the motors on MTB's due to the absolute filth we ride through. I still think there is work to do on motors and batteries though, and the crazy battery prices need to come down.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

I do know one or two lads that have said 'nice motorbike' to e MTB'ers. They weren't impressed. Personally I'm quite interested in them and do ask a fair few questions.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Aug 2018)

Dunno if they're my thing (I own two motorcycles) but they're technically still illegal in NI


----------



## Lonestar (31 Aug 2018)

Interesting fossy.One I used to see at Maryland on the early morning commutes I don't see anymore.Used to watch out because he was a loon.One guy at work has one and he still uses it and has been using it quite a while.

I should tell him about tyre sealant...He had a p*nct*re the other week and left it there for three days.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I just can't understand why some cyclists resent them. If an E bike overtakes you on a climb all you have to do is mind your own feckin' business. It doesn't effect you and if it has you frothing at the mouth in resentment then you have issues that need addressing.



There are a fair few MTB'ers that hate them (and roadies). A lad I know is very good on his MTB (skilled and fit), and he was test riding an eMTB, and took a load of KOM's on strava in the Peaks. Before he had time to edit the 'ride' to e-MTB it got flagged within minutes. It even said 'testing an E-MTB as he works for a big cycle store. Crazy.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

Many folk like the e-MTB's as they can get in more 'runs' especially at downhill trails without 'uplift' services (i.e. a van back to the top).


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> There are a fair few MTB'ers that hate them (and roadies). A lad I know is very good on his MTB (skilled and fit), and he was test riding an eMTB, and took a load of KOM's on strava in the Peaks. Before he had time to edit the 'ride' to e-MTB it got flagged within minutes. It even said 'testing an E-MTB as he works for a big cycle store. Crazy.


Yet again nothing to do with e-bikes but to do with ego's


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Yet again nothing to do with e-bikes but to do with ego's



It is, but some folk really don't like them. They open up cycling to folk, I just wish some of it was cheaper for more people to benefit.


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Aug 2018)

once I cant ride as I would like any more, I think id spend a grand on an ebike rather than a grand on a clapped out old banger.

as posted previously, after seeing older citizens using them recently and a public bike scheme in Switzerland that had them, I see them as a very good thing

I don't have an ego


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> It is, but some folk really don't like them.


Yes but somebody the other day said they didn't like Aldi, they've never been in one, never bought anything from them, completely irrational


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Yes but somebody the other day said they didn't like Aldi, they've never been in one, never bought anything from them, completely irrational



Exactly. PS not tried an e-MTB - I might like it too much  = Even more skint.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> Exactly. PS not tried an e-MTB - I might like it too much  = Even more skint.


Me too, I'm trying to get the wife to have one & was winning until she saw the price.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2018)

Lonestar said:


> They are good but not so good in the hands of a loonie.
> 
> Not too bothered if I get overtaken by one...as long as they do it safely.



Fair comment as the couple i see on a regular basis look to be ridden by lazy people who have no care for other road or path users


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Aug 2018)

I said yes because my wife loves her Emtb and i love the fact she can ride a good distance at an acceptable speed.

Id love a top end mtd full sus but 4-5k is a pizz take and they still weigh a stupid amount.
Try lifting one over a gate!!!


----------



## Sjw (31 Aug 2018)

I say a resounding YES!!! Cos I tried my neighbours then sold my soul for 18 months for a crossfire. With the hills surrounding me, I need one. I'm out tomorrow to give it a good run. Just been up and down the road here and it's fantastic!
Hybrid gone to youngest and road bike now on the turbo


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Aug 2018)

Used one for commuting during the hot weather, as we don't have showers at work.
I'll be back on the conventional one on Monday, but it is nice to have a bit of help on the hills.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Aug 2018)

I've only tried one briefly, it was not my size, poorly set up, so I didn't get the full experience.
Don't need one at the moment (well, maybe this is a matter of opinion ), but if/when I do I will get one: no way I'm going back to using public transport.


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 Aug 2018)

Yes from me, as the OH has ridden to Paris with me, which would never have happened without an e.

She also waits for me at the top of hills too!


----------



## Mrs M (31 Aug 2018)

I’d love one 
Mr M’s dept is closing in 2 years so we won’t both be going into the city centre every day.
An e bike would be a great alternative for me to the bus (up to an hour long journey as apposed to a 15-20 min car journey), not to mention the cost 
No shower facilities at work either.


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2018)

So it looks the good people of CC are majorly in favour of the ebike..........


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Even in the hands of a loonie theynonly get e assistance up to 15.5 MPH, so I can't see the problem mixing it up with them. Even an elederly far5 like me can sustain that fairly well without too much effort. Trail centres are public places by virtue of being open to the public by payment or otherwise (The ownership of the land is irrelevant) so you should only encounter 15.5 MPH bikes there. Not had anyone turn up on one yet for one of my courses, but itll happen one day I'm sure.


----------



## dodgy (31 Aug 2018)

I'll have an ebike one day. What bothers me is how trivial it is to 'hack' them to remove the 15.5mph limit.


----------



## fatjel (31 Aug 2018)

I have one , don't need any excuses to enjoy it.
my average speed is much the same on my ebike or a road bike

My fastest time up nearby Llanllwni mountain was set on a Carrerra Zelos when I was a youthfull 58 yr old
Maybe that old boy on his ebike would be quicker than you whatever he was riding


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2018)

I said yes, but I think they should have a big flag on the back, then if one is in the distance you may not be so inclined as to chase one for 15 minutes into a headwind, as I did this afternoon, good fun though.


----------



## gbb (31 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I think yes but unsure as not tried one
> would like to try one for sure


Halfords are currently allowing a half hour trial, all you have to do is produce your credit card they deduct 1p and show some I'D. It's not long but a razz round a local empty car park or anywhere local puts a smile on your face whether you Intend getting one or not.


----------



## gbb (31 Aug 2018)

Sjw said:


> I say a resounding YES!!! Cos I tried my neighbours then sold my soul for 18 months for a crossfire. With the hills surrounding me, I need one. I'm out tomorrow to give it a good run. Just been up and down the road here and it's fantastic!
> Hybrid gone to youngest and road bike now on the turbo


I just got the Crossfire myself at the age of 60. 5 years ago and a bit it had never even entered my head about them, I was fit, averaged 16mph without too much trouble and loved my cycling, Health issues then come into play and now osteoarthritis , while its been better since I've taken dietary measures etc, tonight for instance my hips ache deeply. There's been a few times in the last year I've nearly thought of jacking it all In, there's little appetite to cycle when you just plain ache.
Last year I commuted 14 miles each way maybe twice a week during the summer but arriving hot and sweaty...this week I commuted twice on the ebike and yes, it's not a free ride but you arrive feeling so much better but have still put some effort in.
That left me fresh last night for a quick 15 miler on the road bike, quite fast for me at the heady average of 15.5 mph ...best ride I've had in ages.

It's expensive, but it just might have saved me from a life of no cycling the way things were going!,
Love the bike (Crossfire) it's smooth and feels very nice under you. Heavy, but that's forgotten as soon as you get going.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2018)

gbb said:


> Halfords are currently allowing a half hour trial, all you have to do is produce your credit card they deduct 1p and show some I'D. It's not long but a razz round a local empty car park or anywhere local puts a smile on your face whether you Intend getting one or not.



i had an invitation for a 3 day trial put nearest outlet was Milton Keynes must admit i was tempted but didn't


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2018)

I've only done 35 years of "normal" cycling befor buying my Gtech (due to its carbon drive mainly!).

If anyone wants to race me to work the reward is a day full of shite jobs that other garages can't fix so bring it on!.


----------



## TigerT (31 Aug 2018)

I have one. I originally got it when I had to rest from riding my other bikes for a year due to knee issues.

This year I've been using it a couple of times a week to ride to and from work. Love it, it gets me there and back in my work clothes without getting sweaty.

I still prefer longer rides on my other bikes. But it's nice to have the choice.


----------



## Foghat (31 Aug 2018)

jowwy said:


> So it looks the good people of CC are majorly in favour of the ebike..........



Good job too.

Just like advocacy of faked Apollo-lunar-landing conspiracy theories, arguments that e-bikes are not a good thing, or objections to people riding them for recreational or utility purposes, are a very convenient (and indeed sound) basis on which to identify morons and consign them to the too-dense pile.


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2018)

E'bikes are not for me just now but who knows what the future will hold.

However, Id rather have an ebike in my path than a 3ton steel box and congestion. So if an e'bike is what it takes to get folk out of that box I'm in favour of them.


----------



## Sjw (31 Aug 2018)

gbb said:


> I just got the Crossfire myself at the age of 60. 5 years ago and a bit it had never even entered my head about them, I was fit, averaged 16mph without too much trouble and loved my cycling, Health issues then come into play and now osteoarthritis , while its been better since I've taken dietary measures etc, tonight for instance my hips ache deeply. There's been a few times in the last year I've nearly thought of jacking it all In, there's little appetite to cycle when you just plain ache.
> Last year I commuted 14 miles each way maybe twice a week during the summer but arriving hot and sweaty...this week I commuted twice on the ebike and yes, it's not a free ride but you arrive feeling so much better but have still put some effort in.
> That left me fresh last night for a quick 15 miler on the road bike, quite fast for me at the heady average of 15.5 mph ...best ride I've had in ages.
> 
> ...


Heavy isn't the word! It's a workout getting it up the front steps ... yes, it's living indoors. I've lowered the handlebars so I'm calling myself a mechanic. It's a beast but in a good way.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Aug 2018)

I'm all in favour - at the moment I can still tuck in behind one into headwinds and then overtake when the going is easier. At some point in the future though, if it's a choice of an ebike to keep getting out into the fresh air and to keep a bit of fitness or relying on a car/bus/train and no exercise I know which one I'm going for - bring on the 'leccy.

Someone at work had a e-assist fat bike which I was tempted by until I saw the price - £4k+


----------



## DCBassman (1 Sep 2018)

I'm 65 and falling apart skeletally. I'd love one. No use where I currently live, though, as I have to carry what I ride up stairs to a first floor flat.
I can just about cope with a steel mtb, the alloy Scott is little problem at the moment.
All else being equal, it's a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## jowwy (1 Sep 2018)

I'm researching a more road based machine for next year......unless my foot and knee injuries improve. Then I might be able to get back out on the Ti


----------



## Freelanderuk (2 Sep 2018)

I owned an ebike ( just sold it ) ,I bought it as to use as I was 23 stone and unfit
I would take it with me and do a few miles when out and about in the motorhome.
As the weight started coming off I started doing a few extra miles and actually started to enjoy the cycling and been out in the fresh air ,as the fitness increased I bought a hybrid bike and the ebike was religated to the back of the bike shed ,I then bought the TCR and the hybrid was to the back, I used to look at the ebike and thank it for helping me so much ,sadly it's gone now to a new home.
I am all in favour of ebikes


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2018)

@Freelanderuk ^^^^^^one like is nowhere near enough^^^^^


----------



## Cycleops (2 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Me too, I'm trying to get the wife to have one & was winning until she saw the price.


Doesn't need to be expensive, you can convert an existing or donor bike for a very reasonable sum. There are hub based or crank conversions.


----------



## huwsparky (2 Sep 2018)

E-bikes get people cycling that wouldn't other wise be cycling. What's not to like?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Doesn't need to be expensive, you can convert an existing or donor bike for a very reasonable sum. There are hub based or crank conversions.


Trids that one, we have a perfectly good Ladies Giant MTB sat here doing nothing but that won't float or so I'm told, she wants the old style ladies bike so she can put her leg through rather than over, I've seen the Raleigh https://www.raleigh.co.uk/spirit-electric-red-crspemdp we're on holiday in a couple of weeks in the South Lake District & there looks like a couple of dealers who offer test rides in Lancaster so we're hoping to drop in.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Trids that one, we have a perfectly good Ladies Giant MTB sat here doing nothing but that won't float or so I'm told, she wants the old style ladies bike so she can put her leg through rather than over, I've seen the Raleigh https://www.raleigh.co.uk/spirit-electric-red-crspemdp we're on holiday in a couple of weeks in the South Lake District & there looks like a couple of dealers who offer test rides in Lancaster so we're hoping to drop in.



The Raleigh has a basic but well proven TransX front hub motor and display.

Good value at about £900, and could be just the job assuming the wife isn't into the gadgetry side of ebiking.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2018)

It's to get her off the couch & doing at least some exercise


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2018)

so a huge yes to ebikes............nice one cc'ers


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Sep 2018)

jowwy said:


> so a huge yes to ebikes............nice one cc'ers


- and no dissent from the voice of PROPER cycling as yet


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> - and no dissent from the voice of PROPER cycling as yet


think hes been put in his place on the other thread


----------



## Smudge (4 Sep 2018)

I've been a cyclist for many decades, but due to health issues which can vary in how debilitating they can be, I got into Ebikes about 5 years ago. They've been a fantastic addition to my personal transport options. Not only have they renewed my interest in cycling, but i often use them for chores like grocery shopping instead of using my car.
Hills with an unassisted bike are pretty much an impossibility for me now, as is riding longer distances...... an Ebike makes this much more manageable.
I still use an unassisted bike occasionally, but 90% of the time i'm on electric, which is at least getting some exercise and being out & about in the fresh air.


----------



## NickWi (5 Sep 2018)

I'm a convert. I bought an Orbea Gain in April and it's been the best thing I've ever done cycling wise. I've done more mile this summer than the last few put together. I've started doing Audaxes on it, day rides are further and the whole gentle push in the back type system the Orbea give you has improved the whole cycling experience no end.

Okay the Gain is a road-oriented bike, is a lightweight in e-bike terms, is fitted with quality components and I've been using it as it was designed to be used so it's hardly unsurprising that it's good at what it does. I don’t think I'd be waxing quite so lyrically if I'd bought the 30kg e-bike equivalent of a BSO.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2018)

NickWi said:


> I'm a convert. I bought an Orbea Gain in April and it's been the best thing I've ever done cycling wise. I've done more mile this summer than the last few put together. I've started doing Audaxes on it, day rides are further and the whole gentle push in the back type system the Orbea give you has improved the whole cycling experience no end.
> 
> Okay the Gain is a road-oriented bike, is a lightweight in e-bike terms, is fitted with quality components and I've been using it as it was designed to be used so it's hardly unsurprising that it's good at what it does. I don’t think I'd be waxing quite so lyrically if I'd bought the 30kg e-bike equivalent of a BSO.


What mileage are you getting from the Orbeas battery?? I'm looking at one for next year


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Sep 2018)

Test here -

https://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/electric/product/orbea-gain-d10-review-51522/

Great looking bike and not too badly priced. Give it five years or so of development and I reckon that type of bike will be available at 1/3 of the current asking price. I'd have one myself then.


----------



## NickWi (5 Sep 2018)

jowwy said:


> What mileage are you getting from the Orbeas battery?? I'm looking at one for next year



As with all thing it depends on how you ride, speed, terrain and if there’s an R in the month. I’m not a fast rider and don’t ride at the 15.5mph cut out point just because I can, neither do I live in a particularly mountainous part of the world. Rolling terrain with a few short sharp steep ones is how I’d describe my local countryside. On the default power settings you can get about 60miles out of the battery, maybe a bit less if it's hilly. However you can adjust these power settings and I've reduced the lowest power setting to 50% of the default as the Gain is a perfectly ridable bike on the flat and gentle rolling terrain, either power off or as I've done on reduced power. This helps the range, looking at what I had left in the tank after a recent 45mile ride I reckon 80miles, maybe a bit more would be on the cards provided it’s not too hilly and you didn’t want to keep some back the last few miles home when the day’s effort has caught up with you.


----------



## tribanjules (5 Sep 2018)

Just had 3rd ride on my decathlon emtb. Plan is for winter commute where posture, 27.5 tyres and disc brakes all have a significant role in a safe journey.
Yes I can pedal more than 25kmh but the acceleration even on mode 2 in getting away from the lights plus sustaining the 25kmh as I pedal uphill make for a less sweaty commute.
Also has usb connection on the battery so ordered a usb cree headlamp.
Good price too !


----------



## Denis99 (5 Sep 2018)

It’s a yes to ebike from me.

If it gets people out riding then that’s a positive.

I have had four ebike, it’s a long story and I got a bit fed up with them due to reliability issues with the first 3.

The first three were all mountain bikes with the Bosch system, and all failed , I still preserved and bought a Trek Super Commuter 9+.

The road bike was faultless, unfortunately my arthritis in my hip /leg / back got the better of me.
Sold the Trek and bought a recumbent trike ( human powered).

However, the growth in ebike sand more people cycling is a very good thing.

Could be persuaded to go e assist on the trike though.


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Sep 2018)

I went out at Tunstall again last night and a chap had brought along his eMTB, an Orange Alpine6 E. I'm not sure I'd want to spend £7.5k on it but I struggled to keep up, especially on the rutted inclines. Every so often you could hear the whir of the motor as he breezed up a muddy slope...

I can totally imagine myself riding one in the future


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to spend £7.5k


I cannot think of a circimstance I would ever want to spend anywhere near that amount of money, but heyho if you can afford it & enjoy it why not.


----------



## NickWi (6 Sep 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I went out at Tunstall again last night and a chap had brought along his eMTB, an Orange Alpine6 E. I'm not sure I'd want to spend £7.5k on it ...................



Or you can think of it in a different way. The leg powered version of the above is an Orange Alpine X TR at £6,400. Either way, it's a lot of money to spend on a bike, but if you can afford it, does the £1,100 pounds extra for the e-bike version give you that kick that makes you enjoy the sport all the more?


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Test here -
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/electric/product/orbea-gain-d10-review-51522/
> 
> Great looking bike and not too badly priced. Give it five years or so of development and I reckon that type of bike will be available at 1/3 of the current asking price. I'd have one myself then.


Ooh I like that one, it doesn't scream e'bike at me


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2018)

Postman wants to make a late delivery here on this post.After visiting a Spesh Concept store in 'arrogate this week when it's my time I WILL be buying an E bike,they look fantastic also.Cycling is my passion it also keeps me fit and more importantly SANE.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Cycling is my passion it also keeps me fit and more importantly SANE.


But doesn't it drive you insane when you can't get out to ride


----------

